# 26 Rks Mods, Check 'em Out...



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

Posted pictures of my mods, list is as follows...
1. Ultra type 260 wheels with 60 series tires.
2. Cabinet modified, added Sony home theater receiver,dvd and front speakers.
3. All 4 factory speakers upgraded to Blaupunkt co-axial.
4. Factory stereo upgraded to Pioneer Premiere,added power amp and speaker/sub switching above cabinet.
5. Factory stereo moved to outside kitchen area.
6. Infinity 6.5" marine speakers installed outside.
7. Black&Decker under cabinet coffee maker installed, required shortening window valance.
8. Dual batteries and switch installed.
9. Full size towel bar on bathroom door.
10. Paper towel holder in kitchen.
11. 3500 watt generator, the old Jiang Dong from Costco $269!
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6491


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

partytime said:


> Posted pictures of my mods, list is as follows...
> 1. Ultra type 260 wheels with 60 series tires.
> 2. Cabinet modified, added Sony home theater receiver,dvd and front speakers.
> 3. All 4 factory speakers upgraded to Blaupunkt co-axial.
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers Partytime.

I think we can officially call your OB now Party central. But you missed the outside beer tap and blender table









All kidding aside that's alot of sound. Please use it respectfully








This link should take you to the pictures in the Gallery. Very nice install.

Bill


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Posted pictures of my mods, list is as follows...
> 1. Ultra type 260 wheels with 60 series tires.
> 2. Cabinet modified, added Sony home theater receiver,dvd and front speakers.
> 3. All 4 factory speakers upgraded to Blaupunkt co-axial.
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers Partytime.

I think we can officially call your OB now Party central. But you missed the outside beer tap and blender table









All kidding aside that's alot of sound. Please use it respectfully








This link should take you to the pictures in the Gallery. Very nice install.

Bill
[/quote]
Thank you for the welcome, Bill.
Yes, I always respect other people's right to a quiet time. No compaints yet.
I do carry and use a blender lol. You might have missed the margarita (sitting
on the cutting board, in the night shot)
Blender isn't mounted permanent, so doesn't count as mod hehehe


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi partytime,

You've definitely been busy with some very cool mods








Do you work with electronics for a living??
The factory stereo mounted in the outdoor kitchen is very clever


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Very nice!!


Well thank you.

Cheers!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All I know is if I saw those outside speakers when you parked next to me in a campground, I would be Uh-oh.







Glad to hear you like quiet time too







That said, I wish I could do that to mine. Looks Fantastic, Nice job









John


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Very Nice!! Takes me back to the days of Led Zeppelin LOUD!! Now I have to use headphones or is it hearing aids??








david


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

beachbum said:


> Very Nice!! Takes me back to the days of Led Zeppelin LOUD!! Now I have to use headphones or is it hearing aids??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily play it loud, I just like a full sound and separation. No rap BOOM CHIT here!
All those dvd's are 5.1 music dvd's, no movies. 
I have aux. input on the outside stereo wired to left and right on the dvd player, so it mixes the 5.1 outside.
Another benefit to running the receiver is this, I split the 75 ohm antenna connection to tv and receiver.
You can then use the signal booster/tv antenna built in to the trailer to pull in FM stations WAY better.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Love the outside speakers and kitchen stereo. Would be great back woods camping and would be great at a very low volume around rv site....new mod in order


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Love the outside speakers and kitchen stereo. Would be great back woods camping and would be great at a very low volume around rv site....new mod in order


Yep, volume usually on 2 outside, just enough to hear.
Also nice that you can lock the kitchen door to cover radio.

I have seen some toy haulers with outside stereo's, and a friend has a bitchin Host camper 
with factory speakers outside.


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Love the outside speakers and kitchen stereo. Would be great back woods camping and would be great at a very low volume around rv site....new mod in order


Just noticed you guys are near Mt. Hood.
We are in Sandy, small world.
We usually buzz over to kah-nee-tah, billy chinook, silver falls, or Detroit.
We'll be going somewhere weekend after mothers day.
Thinking about somewhere between timothy lake and clackamas river.
We are a nice group, no drama...


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt for 3ME


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....wow! Very nice work and lots of good ideas!

Always good to hear from another PNW Outbacker!

Go F1 Team Ferrari!!!!!


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....wow! Very nice work and lots of good ideas!
> 
> Always good to hear from another PNW Outbacker!
> 
> Go F1 Team Ferrari!!!!!


Thanks man.
So where are some good places to camp in Wash? I have done some motorcycle rides
on the 141/142 loop off SR 14 that had great! scenery. Don't recall if there is a place to park though.

We (Gran Turismo) are having a track day at PIR Monday. Local owners and such, I'll be teching cars in early morning, hopefully do some driving in afternoon...


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

partytime said:


> Thanks man.
> So where are some good places to camp in Wash? I have done some motorcycle rides
> on the 141/142 loop off SR 14 that had great! scenery. Don't recall if there is a place to park though.
> 
> We (Gran Turismo) are having a track day at PIR Monday. Local owners and such, I'll be teching cars in early morning, hopefully do some driving in afternoon...


We do a lot of dry camping in the Gifford Pinchot National Forest, Panther Creek, Paradise Creek, I'm not sure about ORV regs though. We keep talking about taking our Yamaha Dualsport TW200 with us one of these trips.....and really want to get our 2 DS on their mini's (50cc).

Can non-owners come out to PIR just to watch? I know Gordon would really enjoy that!

Thanks,

Tricia


----------



## mlindberg (Apr 30, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> Thanks man.
> So where are some good places to camp in Wash? I have done some motorcycle rides
> on the 141/142 loop off SR 14 that had great! scenery. Don't recall if there is a place to park though.
> 
> We (Gran Turismo) are having a track day at PIR Monday. Local owners and such, I'll be teching cars in early morning, hopefully do some driving in afternoon...


We do a lot of dry camping in the Gifford Pinchot National Forest, Panther Creek, Paradise Creek, I'm not sure about ORV regs though. We keep talking about taking our Yamaha Dualsport TW200 with us one of these trips.....and really want to get our 2 DS on their mini's (50cc).

Can non-owners come out to PIR just to watch? I know Gordon would really enjoy that!

Thanks,

Tricia
[/quote]
How do you carry your tw 200? I have an 08 klr 650 and I'm thinking pf modifying rear frame on trailer
to carry bike. Kinda worried what 500 lbs. would do to weight distribution though.
Yes I'm sure you could. May have to pay an entrance fee of some sort...not sure.


----------

